# PED Scoreboard



## Tim Elliott (May 10, 2021)

Tim Elliott submitted a new resource:

PED Scoreboard - Scoreboard software for OBS [Baseball, more sports coming soon]



> This is Windows software that creates and maintains the small text files that OBS reads to automatically update text sources.
> 
> Baseball is first, with inning progress (TOP 1, MID 1, BOT 1, etc.), runs, balls/strikes/outs, hits, and errors.  Per-inning runs are maintained, so you can show game progress when needed.
> 
> Timesavers include: After Ball 4, the Count will automatically clear after a few seconds. After Strike 3, the number of Outs automatically increases and the Count is reset. After...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 11, 2021)

Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:

0.2.0 Released



> reduced automation timeout from 12 seconds to 10 seconds
> on Ball 4, Count was not resetting - fixed
> changed default Visitor/Home names to WARRIORS/MUSTANGS
> after Out 3, Count now resets
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## thinbluebbq (May 23, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Tim Elliott submitted a new resource:
> 
> PED Scoreboard - Scoreboard software for OBS [Baseball, more sports coming soon]
> 
> ...


Thank you for developing this.  I will admit I am new to OBS but I am struggling to find how I can get the txt files it creates into OBS.  When I chose the Text source to add it didn't find PED.  How can I add it?  Thanks,


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 23, 2021)

In OBS, add a new Text (GDI+) source, and instead of typing in text, check *Read from file*. This will let you surf to the OBSFiles folder and pick the correct file.



thinbluebbq said:


> Thank you for developing this.  I will admit I am new to OBS but I am struggling to find how I can get the txt files it creates into OBS.  When I chose the Text source to add it didn't find PED.  How can I add it?  Thanks,


----------



## thinbluebbq (May 23, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> In OBS, add a new Text (GDI+) source, and instead of typing in text, check *Read from file*. This will let you surf to the OBSFiles folder and pick the correct file.


Thank you so much.  I got everything sorted.  The only challenge I am having is getting the bases to light up correctly.  When I add the text for those it is just a box that isn't filled and it isn't on the angle the boxes are for the bases.  Am I doing something wrong on those?


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 23, 2021)

Make sure the font for the base text boxes is Wingdings.  Then position the text box over the "empty" base of the background-graphic.  Also, I have a new version I'm working on right now that just generates the whole graphic for you, so no text boxes are necessary. Hope to have that out this week.



thinbluebbq said:


> Thank you so much.  I got everything sorted.  The only challenge I am having is getting the bases to light up correctly.  When I add the text for those it is just a box that isn't filled and it isn't on the angle the boxes are for the bases.  Am I doing something wrong on those?


----------



## thinbluebbq (May 23, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Make sure the font for the base text boxes is Wingdings.  Then position the text box over the "empty" base of the background-graphic.  Also, I have a new version I'm working on right now that just generates the whole graphic for you, so no text boxes are necessary. Hope to have that out this week.


Great to know and thanks for the configuration info.  I am trying that now!


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 26, 2021)

Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:

0.3.0 Released - New Scoreboard Window



> View attachment 71542Along with generating the text files that OBS uses (and lining up the text files over a graphic), now PED Scoreboard generates a complete Scoreboard Window. This window can be inserted into OBS and will synchronize with the control window.
> 
> The goal is to cover a wide range of sports. However, Baseball is still the only full sport realistically supported right now. You can continue to use the control window to update text files...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 27, 2021)

Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:

0.4.0 Released



> Keyboard shortcuts! Plus a few fixes.
> 
> if you clear a base, and all bases are now empty, the graphic in the Scoreboard Window now properly updates
> base graphics are now clear inside and won't clash if you change the Stats background color
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 27, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:
> 
> 0.4.0 Released
> 
> ...


FYI: oops, keyboard shortcuts for ball-strike-out-bases mistakenly activate if you use these keys while entering team names or colors. Will fix in 0.5.0 - TLE


----------



## djheathks (May 28, 2021)

I have an issue with the inning number going under the TOP/MID/BOT/END and ends up on top of the outs text on v4.


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 28, 2021)

I'll see if I can let you adjust the font size if you pick a font other than the intended font. in the meantime, the intended font is Bebas Neue and can be found here:  Bebas Neue Font | dafont.com  if you use Bebas Neue the inning number shouldn't wrap.

I'm also working on allowing a range of fonts, probably from Google Fonts.



djheathks said:


> I have an issue with the inning number going under the TOP/MID/BOT/END and ends up on top of the outs text on v4.


----------



## djheathks (May 29, 2021)

So where is this font supposed to go? Its not in any of the folders.



Tim Elliott said:


> I'll see if I can let you adjust the font size if you pick a font other than the intended font. in the meantime, the intended font is Bebas Neue and can be found here:  Bebas Neue Font | dafont.com  if you use Bebas Neue the inning number shouldn't wrap.
> 
> I'm also working on allowing a range of fonts, probably from Google Fonts.


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 29, 2021)

Good question - it doesn't get placed into any app folder - you install it as a system font.  However, to simplify things, I am uploading version 0.5.0 that includes the font automatically, plus a bunch of other goodies.



djheathks said:


> So where is this font supposed to go? Its not in any of the folders.


----------



## Tim Elliott (May 29, 2021)

Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:

0.5.0 Released - More keyboard shortcuts, Bebas Neue font is automatically downloaded, FINAL button



> Version 0.5.0 2021/05/28
> 
> keyboard shortcuts are ignored when entering a team name or color
> keyboard shortcuts are ignored if middle or end of inning
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## djheathks (May 30, 2021)

I figured out the system fonts folder and v4 worked once the font was placed there. I haven't got V5 yet but will download soon. I like it.


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jun 9, 2021)

Tim Elliott updated PED Scoreboard with a new update entry:

0.6.0 Released - added keyboard shortcuts



> new keyboard shortcut: k for strike (in addition to s)
> new keyboard shortcut: c for reset count



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kyle_Gutshall (Jun 10, 2021)

Tim,
Thanks for creating such a useful scoreboard.

I call games during the summer, and will begin using your program. I was wondering if there is a way to take the bases and count part off the scoreboard, because I have to operate the program alone, and it would take a lot to run that and the broadcast at the same time. Using just the inning and score would be most useful for me. Any options for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jun 10, 2021)

yes, the intention is to make it much more customizable. since i don't have a lot of requests YET you'll be near the top :-)

In the meantime, I do find the keyboard shortcuts are super quick compared to grabbing the mouse and finding the correct button for every function. for me, plucking B or S or 1, 2, 3 has almost become involuntary. admittedly, i am running a camera and doing the scoreboard; i'm not announcing.



Kyle_Gutshall said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for creating such a useful scoreboard.
> 
> I call games during the summer, and will begin using your program. I was wondering if there is a way to take the bases and count part off the scoreboard, because I have to operate the program alone, and it would take a lot to run that and the broadcast at the same time. Using just the inning and score would be most useful for me. Any options for that?
> ...


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jun 10, 2021)

Also, if you want to create your own background graphics in OBS, PED Scoreboard creates the text files that OBS reads to update information. So you could just use the team names, scores, inning, and outs, and completely ignore the count and bases.  To keep it real simple, you don't even have to create fancy graphics, just use filled rectangles (OBS calls them Color Sources) and put your text on top of them. This is how the first versions of PED Scoreboard worked before I added the Scoreboard Window.



Kyle_Gutshall said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for creating such a useful scoreboard.
> 
> I call games during the summer, and will begin using your program. I was wondering if there is a way to take the bases and count part off the scoreboard, because I have to operate the program alone, and it would take a lot to run that and the broadcast at the same time. Using just the inning and score would be most useful for me. Any options for that?
> ...


----------



## Kyle_Gutshall (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jun 14, 2021)

Spotted in the wild - I wasn't even searching for this, it was suggested to me by YouTube. Thanks Voorhees Athletics for using the PED Scoreboard!  Voorhees Varsity Baseball vs. Manchester Township (NJSIAA Group 2 State Semifinal) - YouTube


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jun 14, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Spotted in the wild - I wasn't even searching for this, it was suggested to me by YouTube. Thanks Voorhees Athletics for using the PED Scoreboard!  Voorhees Varsity Baseball vs. Manchester Township (NJSIAA Group 2 State Semifinal) - YouTube
> 
> View attachment 72265


Alas, it looks like they don't allow replays of the live video.


----------



## chadwigington (Jun 27, 2021)

How likely are you able to make a MacOS version?
I do not know, if you were able to convert it to HTML5 and have it to be embedded into OBS as a window - but perhaps that is a way to make it universal. I have been having good runs with the Windows version. But my Mac is faster and runs OBS better when trying to stream via a mobile hotspot (phone)


----------



## Tim Elliott (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, I've been trying to compile a MacOS version. Visual Studio Code / Electron is supposed to do this but I haven't figured out the special sauce. I have not worked on this for a few weeks, hope to get back into it soon. --Tim



chadwigington said:


> How likely are you able to make a MacOS version?
> I do not know, if you were able to convert it to HTML5 and have it to be embedded into OBS as a window - but perhaps that is a way to make it universal. I have been having good runs with the Windows version. But my Mac is faster and runs OBS better when trying to stream via a mobile hotspot (phone)


----------



## Romanthechef (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi there, I was wondering if I could have a more detailed description on how to add into OBS


----------



## Caiusdalmau (Sep 4, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Yes, I've been trying to compile a MacOS version. Visual Studio Code / Electron is supposed to do this but I haven't figured out the special sauce. I have not worked on this for a few weeks, hope to get back into it soon. --Tim



Any luck with this Tim?


----------



## RoMaster (Sep 14, 2021)

Tim Elliott said:


> Tim Elliott submitted a new resource:
> 
> PED Scoreboard - Scoreboard software for OBS [Baseball, more sports coming soon]
> 
> ...


Tim, thank you for making this. I have been trying to make my own scoreboard and was struggling, and was able to set this one up quite quickly. I just had a few questions. First, did you remove the team colors, final, clear bases and reset count buttons? Also, the count didn't seem to be clearing after ball 4, maybe you can help with that? Finally, the hotkeys didn't seem to be working for me either. Otherwise, great work, you did an incredible job on this project.


----------



## Ywdaus (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi Tim, thanks for the great scoreboard, we are now using it for our local club here in Sydney Australia.
Just one question and I'm not sure if it is possible.
Is there a way to place the Scoreboad exe into a OBS dock, so its not floating on top of OBS or behind if you change scenes?

Cheers
R4C Mt Druitt Lions Baseball Club


----------



## Ywdaus (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## lebleus (Oct 10, 2021)

Tim this thing is absolutely amazing.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Question and I apologize if I missed this somewhere.  In the interface there is input for hits and errors yet I can get those to display on the board.  Am I missing something?


----------



## lebleus (Oct 10, 2021)

I have played a little more.  Tim, thanks again - this is really good!  Some things I'd love to see in further releases:
1 - the ability to put the hits and errors in the scoreboard
2 - there is a minor bug - when you walk a player with bases loaded it adds the run to visiting team even though it's the bottom half of the inning
3 - I'd like the automation reduced to 5 seconds or make it so we can set the time ourselves for automation
I'll post more as I experiment more.


----------



## flewstew (Oct 18, 2021)

Quick Question/suggestion....
I have a stalker sports 2 (radar gun) it has a DB9 pin on it and I use it to display radar readings on an LCD... I have a DB9 to usb cable and just using generic com readers it will read the speed registered on the gun...

Is there a way to include a com reader into the scoreboard that would give live radar feedback?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Baconisthe6thfoodgroup (Jan 25, 2022)

The PED scoreboard is amazing i love it. going to imporve my live streams 1000%. in the process of upgrading my internet to 5G to handle the live stream better but keep a eye on my youtube page SPBC TV for more "in the wild" footage :) 
i accidently downloaded the 1st version and took a day to manually set up every component of the scoreboard which was easy but time consuming, i downloaded the latest version and just adding the window capture of the scoreboard to the scene only took 20sec, genius!.  
p.s only feedbck i have right now is changing colours of team name background is there a list of colours to choose form? thanks again Tim!


----------



## ramjultv (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey Tim thank you for making this scoreboard. I downloaded on my desktop pc and it works perfect. Now the thing is that I want it to use on my laptop the problem is that I have a MacBook Air M1. Have you though on making it for macOS? I haven't found another like this one for Mac . I don't know if you know any other already available or if you are planing to make it for macOS too.


----------



## jws54 (Apr 19, 2022)

Tim.  Thank you for a great scoreboard app.  I have been using it all season. here is a link to one of our games  https://fb.watch/cuvLOJdaS4/
I'm a one man band -- broadcasting, running camera & live stream, scoreboard.  The keyboard shortcuts are great.   A couple suggestions from my wish list:
1. when you reset score, can it also reset inning to top1.  IOW, reset so it's ready for a new game.
2. I think it's been mentioned before, but a bases loaded walk always adds a run to the visitor
3. a horizontal scoreboard window option

Again, thank you for a great product.  I give up 100 thumbs up!


----------



## amauriliu (Apr 23, 2022)

Tim, thank you very much! 

You can be sure that the plugin is already helping a lot of people 

I have 1 doubt, how do I place the icon of the bases correctly? 

It looks just like the picture to me. 

Is it because of my language? Brazilian Portuguese


----------



## Kyle_Gutshall (May 29, 2022)

Tim, the season starts soon! Have you gotten around to allowing the program to disable certain features like base runners, the count and number of outs? I'm a one man show, and can't keep up with everything. Thanks!


----------



## Ywdaus (Jun 13, 2022)

amauriliu said:


> Tim, thank you very much!
> 
> You can be sure that the plugin is already helping a lot of people
> 
> ...


Hi, change the font to wingding for the diamond to show


----------



## Ywdaus (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi all, not sure if I am missing something in the instructions.
Is there a way to have the Input screen as a dock in OBS and have it as interactive?
At this stage I'm using it on a separate window, but when every I change scenes in OBS, PED Scoreboard gets hidden behind.
I can get the HTML file into the dock but its not interactive

Thanks for any help


----------



## aryo_msd (Sep 28, 2022)

Ywdaus said:


> Hi all, not sure if I am missing something in the instructions.
> Is there a way to have the Input screen as a dock in OBS and have it as interactive?
> At this stage I'm using it on a separate window, but when every I change scenes in OBS, PED Scoreboard gets hidden behind.
> I can get the HTML file into the dock but its not interactive
> ...


I've been using this for a while and it is the BEST! So simple, easy, yet comprehensive enough for a professional looking streams.  Thank you so much Tim!

Currently, I use 'always on top' windows plugins such as DeskPins to arrange PED windows so it always stays on top whenever I switched to OBS.  Got to be careful with the shortcuts though, they only works when PED window is active.

I'm looking for a way to have PED remotely updated from another laptop using network or the internet.  This is where the txt files work their magic, as I pull the data from them directly to OBS using my own scoring layout.  However, I still haven't worked out how to update the diamond bases.  Any suggestions?

Thanks again, and may I say again, this is awesome!


----------

